# Just a few pics....day 45



## natorious (Aug 14, 2009)

Here's some pics of my outdoor grow. Thought you'd like to see.


----------



## djsmaverick (Aug 15, 2009)

ostpicsworthless:


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 15, 2009)

Yup yup!!  What he says.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 15, 2009)

Man...thats ......*natorious  *:rofl:


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 15, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Man...thats ......*natorious *:rofl:


 
:yeahthat: 

:giggle: 

:rofl:


----------



## natorious (Aug 15, 2009)

Sorry guys. It took a while to get them uploaded


----------



## natorious (Aug 15, 2009)

Here's a few more.


----------



## djsmaverick (Aug 15, 2009)

:dancing: Hey man thats better. Those girls are lookin great.:clap:  I can only hope that ours turn out that beautiful. :watchplant:


----------



## Smot_poker (Aug 18, 2009)

have faith. a lil TLC and any plant will grow big and strong. (plus lights, a medium, nutrients, water and other assorted equipment.) but a lil love never hurt anyone.

Nice plants.


----------

